# Does metallic can make a mess ..?



## imp.hacene (Oct 3, 2016)

dear friends i'm back.......  
Actually i can't found a glass that resist heat in order to heat my solution  , so i was wondering if can i use regular metallic can ? :?: 
Thank you advance


----------



## Palladium (Oct 3, 2016)

Find a used glass coffee pot from a coffee maker at a yard sale or thrift store for $1.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 3, 2016)

You don't say what solution you want to heat, but I would say a metal can is not a good idea.

Dave


----------



## imp.hacene (Oct 3, 2016)

It's Aqua regia


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 3, 2016)

It will dissolve a metal can faster than it dissolves your gold. Yes, it will make a mess.

Dave


----------



## imp.hacene (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks Dave , so What am i supposed to do ? can i put a regular glass in pot full of water and let water boil and that lead to make the aqua regia in the glass heated , what do you think guys?


----------



## Palladium (Oct 3, 2016)

Palladium said:


> Find a used glass coffee pot from a coffee maker at a yard sale or thrift store for $1.




Did you think I was joking?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 3, 2016)

Listen to Palladium. Find a glass coffee pot like those used on about every drip coffee maker you've ever seen.

If you don't know enough to NOT use a metal container for aqua regia, it's fairly obvious that you don't know enough to use aqua regia without hurting yourself or someone else. I would strongly suggest you do a lot of reading before attempting this. It's not something you want to jump right into. Look before you leap! Any part of precious metals refining can be very dangerous when you don't know what you're doing..


----------



## imp.hacene (Oct 3, 2016)

Palladium i appreciate your help, but unfortunately where i live right now there is no kind of store that you mentioned.I saw this video ,is it for real ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCD_Pfq_0Jo


----------



## anachronism (Oct 3, 2016)

goldsilverpro said:


> Listen to Palladium. Find a glass coffee pot like those used on about every drip coffee maker you've ever seen.
> 
> If you don't know enough to NOT use a metal container for aqua regia, *it's fairly obvious that you don't know enough to use aqua regia without hurting yourself or someone else. I would strongly suggest you do a lot of reading before attempting this. It's not something you want to jump right into.* Look before you leap! Any part of precious metals refining can be very dangerous when you don't know what you're doing..



imp.hacene

What GSP is saying is absolutely 100% correct. I was going to say this but I thought I would get chastised for being blunt.

Edit: Please follow his advice and read lots. Not knowing what AR will do to a metal container is not a good starting point I can assure you.


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 3, 2016)

imp.hacene said:


> Palladium i appreciate your help, but unfortunately where i live right now there is no kind of store that you mentioned.I saw this video ,is it for real ?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCD_Pfq_0Jo



Yes, it is real. Good for making boiling water for your tea or coffee. However he does not mention it is safe to use with hot AR, only crazy people would even consider using it that way.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 3, 2016)

You just can't even argue at these prices.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000ml-Borosilicate-Glass-Lab-Beaker-Laboratory-Low-Form-Chemistry-Chemical-Test-/321935033593?hash=item4af4d2c4f9:g:BhsAAOSw3xJVeqDx


----------



## nickvc (Oct 3, 2016)

I know we are trying to foster a more caring approach to newbies but for gods sake this is madness....

If you can not find decent lab glass which is cheap and freely available or decent glass that will take the abrasive and corrosive action of the chemical we all use then simply do not even start to process material you will hurt yourself or others, the country you claim to come from is connected to the rest of the world so where's your problem, buy the right glass ware or stop messing with highly corrosive and toxic chemicals, it's that simple!


----------



## Grelko (Oct 3, 2016)

anachronism said:


> You just can't even argue at these prices.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000ml-Borosilicate-Glass-Lab-Beaker-Laboratory-Low-Form-Chemistry-Chemical-Test-/321935033593?hash=item4af4d2c4f9:g:BhsAAOSw3xJVeqDx



Buy a set of 5 for under $20 (Same type I bought a couple months ago.)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B006UKICJA/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------

